# What's this weed?



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

There's tons of them. Corn speedwell seems to be the most likely candidate? I've been working on my irrigation system and have let my lawn go in the process. Wonder if this could be why they have popped up all the sudden?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

With a picture ist would be easier to id.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That is Ghost Weed.

Kidding, please post a picture.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The little blue flower is the giveaway. Corn Speedwell.

But it looks like there's two weeds there. Looks like Henbit.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

****o1 said:


> The little blue flower is the giveaway. Corn Speedwell.
> 
> But it looks like there's two weeds there. Looks like Henbit.


Thanks so much man. Any quick selective way to get rid of speedwell?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm battling a massive outbreak of it right now. Im using Gordons Trimec (3-way killer). It sort of curls the next day and then slowly turns yellow.

Then, since its an annual, follow up with a fall and spring application of a pre-emergent to keep any seeds from sprouting.


----------

